# La mia bambina ...



## kikko64 (20 Luglio 2017)

... Ieri la mia primogenita ha ufficialmente finito gli esami universitari ... laurea il 17 novembre.

Sono un papà felice ed orgoglioso.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> ... Ieri la mia primogenita ha ufficialmente finito gli esami universitari ... laurea il 17 novembre.
> 
> Sono un papà felice ed orgoglioso.


ciao kikko  
complimenti a tua figlia !!!! 
bello l'orgoglio paterno :inlove:
tu?come va ?


----------



## kikko64 (20 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ciao kikko
> complimenti a tua figlia !!!!
> bello l'orgoglio paterno :inlove:


Con mia figlia ho un rapporto speciale ... siamo "cresciuti" assieme ... 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> tu?come va ?


Questo vuole essere un post "positivo" ... forse scriverò altrove.


----------



## ipazia (20 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> ... Ieri la mia primogenita ha ufficialmente finito gli esami universitari ... laurea il 17 novembre.
> 
> Sono un papà felice ed orgoglioso.


Che bellezza!!! 

chissà che emozioni


----------



## kikko64 (20 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che bellezza!!!
> 
> chissà che emozioni


Quando ieri mi ha telefonato urlando "HO FINITOOOOO" non sono riuscito a trattenere le lacrime ... 
Per la prima volta dopo tanto, troppo, tempo erano lacrime di gioia e non di disperazione ...


----------



## ipazia (20 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Quando ieri mi ha telefonato urlando "HO FINITOOOOO" non sono riuscito a trattenere le lacrime ...
> Per la prima volta dopo tanto, troppo, tempo erano lacrime di gioia e non di disperazione ...


Che bello kikko!!! 

Sono davvero contenta! 

E chissà lei come è elettrizzata!! 

Quella telefonata mi fa veramente un sacco di tenerezza...che bella 


...e che belle e preziose le tue lacrime...quelle di gioia, dopo la disperazione....sono come un balsamo...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> ... Ieri la mia primogenita ha ufficialmente finito gli esami universitari ... laurea il 17 novembre.
> 
> Sono un papà felice ed orgoglioso.


Bella e brava! :up:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Quando ieri mi ha telefonato urlando "HO FINITOOOOO" non sono riuscito a trattenere le lacrime ...
> Per la prima volta dopo tanto, troppo, tempo erano lacrime di gioia e non di disperazione ...


:abbraccio:

Bentornato...come stai?


----------



## Frithurik (20 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Quando ieri mi ha telefonato urlando "HO FINITOOOOO" non sono riuscito a trattenere le lacrime ...
> Per la prima volta dopo tanto, troppo, tempo erano lacrime di gioia e non di disperazione ...


E' la stessa cosa che ho provato io con i miei.
Auguroni a te e soprattutto a lei.


----------



## kikko64 (20 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :abbraccio:
> 
> Bentornato...come stai?


Hai presente il quinto corollario della legge di Murphy ??  

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legge_di_Murphy


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2017)

Molto contenta per te e per lei!
Fai benissimo ad esserne orgoglioso
Un abbraccio 


PS: mi conviene gioire delle lauree dei figli degli altri visto che mi sa che non la proverò mai per i miei:rotfl:


----------



## kikko64 (20 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Molto contenta per te e per lei!
> Fai benissimo ad esserne orgoglioso
> Un abbraccio
> 
> ...


Mai porre limiti alla Provvidenza ...


----------



## perplesso (20 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> ... Ieri la mia primogenita ha ufficialmente finito gli esami universitari ... laurea il 17 novembre.
> 
> Sono un papà felice ed orgoglioso.


auguri


----------



## ologramma (20 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Molto contenta per te e per lei!
> Fai benissimo ad esserne orgoglioso
> Un abbraccio
> 
> ...


anche a me  è mancata questa gioia sebbene hanno iniziato tutti e due ma strada facendo si sono arrenarti.
Kkko auguroni per la laurea della tua bimba


----------



## trilobita (20 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> ... Ieri la mia primogenita ha ufficialmente finito gli esami universitari ... laurea il 17 novembre.
> 
> Sono un papà felice ed orgoglioso.


Congratulazioni


----------



## brenin (20 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> ... Ieri la mia primogenita ha ufficialmente finito gli esami universitari ... laurea il 17 novembre.
> 
> Sono un papà felice ed orgoglioso.


Hai tutte le ragioni per esserlo, complimenti e tanti auguri a tua figlia per un futuro professionale ricco di soddisfazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Hai presente il quinto corollario della legge di Murphy ??
> 
> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legge_di_Murphy


Non può piovere per sempre


----------



## kikko64 (21 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non può piovere per sempre


E' vero ... ma può cominciare a grandinare.

(Vedi Ottava variante di Matteo L. alla legge di Murphy)


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> E' vero ... ma può cominciare a grandinare.
> 
> (Vedi Ottava variante di Matteo L. alla legge di Murphy)


:abbraccio:


----------

